# 2 week poss pregnant bith wont eat normal food. what should i feed her?



## Fendoodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi
I am very new to dog breeding. my cocker spaniel has been fully checked out by my vet before we took her to meet her husband so as far as everything else is concerned she is ok. i do need advice though. first of all she did mate with the dog but their was no tie on either occasion but straight after the 2nd mating she changed. she has become really clingy towards me but a bit moody with my little boy which is so not like her.

she has also almost completely gone off her food, she is totally healthy in every other way but just doesn't want to eat. i did manage to get a little chicken and rice into her today but she will not eat her normal food at all.

i am taking her to see the vet tomorrow just for a general check over but wondered if anyone can give me any advice about diet, if she could be pregnant or just playing us etc. about 14 years ago i had alittle dog who did get caught out accidently and i didn't even know she was pregnant until she had one puppy under my bed so my girls attitude has totally stumped me as she will only be 14 days on saturday it she is expecting. Please help :001_huh:


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

she may well be,but it will be too early for a vet to know.
Has she an the male had all the relevent health tests for the breed?
Cockers carry genetic diseases which should be tested before breeding


----------



## Fendoodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi.

Thank you for your reply. yes all the checks have been done. i would never breed a dog without the relevent check ups as that is just a cruel thing to do.

Took her to the vets and she has been given a totally clean bill of health so i am really pleased about that. vet said it is normal for them to go off their feed in first 2-3 weeks and to just keep tempting her with little and often.

ultrasound booked for day 35 to check for sure. so fingers crossed


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

Oh dear Fendoodles.....you're about to get thrashed by some members of the forum because a health check is different than a health test and you went ahead and mated your bitch anyway, you're also admitting to breeding for a cross breed. 

Don't let it get you down or scare you off. Like most situations in life there's always those that think they know everything even if they have no personal or very limited experience. 

You sound a really nice person who's trying to do a good job breeding your bitch.

All you can do with you're girl is try and tempt her with different things. Sometimes some tinned fish like sardines on top of some wet food will tempt them.
One of my girls is the same...very picky when pregnant, this time she'll have Butchers Tripe tinned with her kibble mixed in. 

Good luck...I know it's a worry when they go off their food.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Fendoodles said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thank you for your reply. yes all the checks have been done. i would never breed a dog without the relevent check ups as that is just a cruel thing to do.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, a health check isn't the same as health tests, many vets won't know much about canine reproduction and the health tests for individual breeds, and will happily say a bitch is fit and healthy enough to breed from, after all, it's revenue for them. Some of the conditions that the two breeds suffer from can be carried by both, so it's entirely possible that the parents of two different pedigree breeds could pass on conditions to their offspring. I've linked to a website on the other thread you replied to that explains it all.

As far as eating goes, it's anything you can get her to eat. I had trouble once the pups were on the ground with my bitch, the only thing I could get her to eat for a few days was Chappie, which, considering I feed raw was completely different to her normal diet, but that was all she would touch. I tend to keep a tin of it in for when any of mine have had a dodgy tum or operation, as it's easy on the tum.


----------



## Fendoodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi

Thank you for your replies.

I dont think i made myself clear in the begining. Both my dog and the stud have both had all relevent DNA Tests. I would deffinately NOT have mated my girl without these being done. Also the reason I have mated her with a Poodle and not another Cockerspaniel is because in the uk there are litterally hundreds of people who need a good working breed of dog but cannot have one because they suffer from allergies. therefor mating to breed F1 Cockerpoo's gives these people a better chance of owning an animal that will make a wonderful family pet as well as a good working dog. My cockerspaniel is an excellent working bitch from a fantastic champion line and the Poodle she has been mated with also comes from a fantastic champion line. 

I know many people dissagree with cross breeding but if they actually was to look back in history they would see that nearly EVERY single breed originates from cross breeding. Why shouldn't people breed to produce excellent dog's from two different breeds providing that breed will be of great benifit as well as demand.

I do know there are lots of people who breed willy nilly, without health checks etc and i guess there is sadley nothing we can do about that, we just have to hope that the little pups produced from these litters dont go on to suffer in pain in any way.

I have an excellent relationship with my vet and have done everything she advised me to do, including DNA screening etc. she is also the person who reccomended the owner of the stud.

I obviously must do something right as my old cockerspaniel who died two years ago was 17 years old.

as for the people who do have a go at new breeders i just feel they are downright rude as they seem to forget they was once a new breeder and was learning just like everyone else has to.

i wish everyone the very best of luck and health to all of their animals and as for the nasty ones i couldn't care less what they think. thankyou to the kind people out there who actually want to help new breeders, without you there would be many more mistakes being made i'm sure xx


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

What are you going to do with the half of the litter who have the Cocker coat and the Poodle temperament? Put them down or take them back when it manifests?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> therefor mating to breed F1 Cockerpoo's gives these people a better chance of owning an animal that will make a wonderful family pet as well as a good working dog. My cockerspaniel is an excellent working bitch from a fantastic champion line and the Poodle she has been mated with also comes from a fantastic champion line.


Ha ha - just imagining the scenario on the first day of the season. 



> as for the people who do have a go at new breeders i just feel they are downright rude as they seem to forget they was once a new breeder and was learning just like everyone else has to.


People aren't rude to new breeders - we need new good breeders. The problems come with breeders who THINK they have done their research and are doing it right and then throw their dummy out of the pram when it's pointed out their not!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> Oh dear Fendoodles.....you're about to get thrashed by some members of the forum


I'm quite partial to giving people a good 'public' thrashing, when they really have no idea what they are talking about, or have no idea of the complications regarding the dangerous 'misguided' advice they give out.


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

Fendoodles said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> ...


There is no problem with crossbreeds, the problem is the breeders of them as they take cheap poorly bred dogs of one breed and use them to creat expensive poorly bred crossbreeds. When does crossing a dog of a working breed that sheds hair to a show breed that doesn't shed hair create a dog that works and doesn't shed .


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cay said:


> There is no problem with crossbreeds, the problem is the breeders of them as they take cheap poorly bred dogs of one breed and use them to creat expensive poorly bred crossbreeds. *When does crossing a dog of a working breed that sheds hair to a show breed that doesn't shed hair create a dog that works and doesn't shed* .


Unfortunately, in the eyes of those who don't know, but think they have something to unique to offer the world and will make a nice little profit in the process?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Fendoodles said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> ...


Didn't you say cocker spaniels were unhealthy? If your old one lasted until 17 years of age, surely there's no need to outcross to poodles to produce a *healthier* animal?

No-one on here has been nasty, you yourself made a sweeping generalisation about pedigree dogs and breeders, which was quite rude. I'd love to know the pedigree name of your bitch, I'm quite taken with the workers and know a few lines. Not for me as a worker as I prefer my retrievers, but am interested in gundog breeds of all types. And, as you've had all the health tests done, you obviously wouldn't mind people having a look to see. My bitch is Chapelrose Lala Tau of Tarimoor, her health tests are there for all to see, the stud dog was Balrion Weathertop John Barleycorn, again, health tests there for all to see, as I have nothing to hide. I suggest, unless you want to attract criticism, you don't hide anything either, it always comes back to bite you on the proverbial in my experience.

People don't disagree with cross breeding, they disagree with those who are ignorant enough not to know what they're doing, and in some cases, don't want to learn even. You are not producing hypo allergenic pups, you are producing an experiment, ie you don't know what you're getting in conformation and looks, and certainly do not know they will be hypo allergenic, if you do sell pups with that label as I've said, you may come a cropper. You can however, sell the pups for more than either parent breed


----------

